# 2014 Pinarello Aero Road bike?



## vboy19 (Mar 24, 2008)

Seems like Pinarello still has something up their sleeve with a new aero road bike expected to debut in the 13 TDF according to bike radar:

Tour De France Kit Being Assessed By UCI - BikeRadar


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Coming out next year


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

So Just heard from a very reliable pinarello source aero dogma will be out in may.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Probably a lot like the Sibilo, which doesn't appear on their website.


----------



## vboy19 (Mar 24, 2008)

I hope it looks awesome, really want to get this since i will be doing more tri's


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

vboy19 said:


> I hope it looks awesome, really want to get this since i will be doing more tri's


Have you seen the Bolide? I am not a huge Pinarello fan but that bike looks awesome. A little too good for my skill level.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

NJBiker72 said:


> Have you seen the Bolide? I am not a huge Pinarello fan but that bike looks awesome. A little too good for my skill level.


Have you clicked on the hyperlink to see what comes up?


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Rokh On said:


> Have you clicked on the hyperlink to see what comes up?


Ok. The Sibilo looks nice too. Something about the Bolide stands out appearance wise but would not turn down either ride.


----------



## mann2 (Oct 16, 2012)

I've never been a fan of Pina's curvy forks and stays. The Sibilo and Bolide, however, look awesome.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Rumour has it pin and jaguar are working on a bike together. Should hear about it in July.


----------

